# My drawings :3



## Staciekarp (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi everyone, I just got a couple drawings of my VT betta. I'm planning on doing an acrylic painting of my CT soon though!

This one was done digitally in photoshop..


And this one was done with soft pastels. Here's the reference I used for this picture if anyone's curious. http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/594/img2024q.jpg


If anybody wants their fish drawn feel free to post a picture and please specify what medium you'd like your picture done in (digital, pencil, soft or oil pastels).. <:


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

nice pictures. i wish i could draw well. i'm sucky at detailed drawings. stick figures are my thing 
and i like your idea of drawing people's fish. i would post a picture but I can't find my camera and my laptop's camera stinks


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

you are a great artist. keep up the good work!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

WOW! Looks great! you're an awesome artist! 
Hmm... Would you be able to do Damian? In either soft or oil pastels? Whichever you think would work better... I'm no good with this whole "Art" thing. lol

I hope this picture works?









Thank you!


----------



## Staciekarp (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank you for the comments everyone. 

Here's Damion!  Ended up using oil pastels on black construction paper. Sorry I didn't give him much of a background!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

that was quick! lol. AMAZING job, it looks great! thank you so much.


----------



## Staciekarp (Apr 18, 2010)

If you look at our post times it took me exactly one hour XD. Glad you like it!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Are you kidding? I LOVE it! You're very talented!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

_Would you be able to do the guy in my avatar? i cant get a pic to show up but you can see the pic still through my avatar. sorry its small _


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh wow! Thats awsome  Could you perhaps do a digital of my Bacardi? Heres a pic


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

That pic of Damian and the drawing look exactly the same, and it took you one hour. Amazing! 

What are those spots on Barcardi's fins?


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

fishman12 said:


> What are those spots on Barcardi's fins?


Hes had them since i bought him, a bit of Dalmation in him im assuming, its not like an add on just a darker orange coloring on his fins!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Awesome drawings, I Love the pastel (Soft) one, it's so pretty. 

Ariel your fish is adorable!

Could you please draw mine too in the soft colors too? If oil works better, then that is great too!
If this one is not clear enough (his eyes are not as clear here my camera didn't focus, but they have brown/gold in them), I can try and get another one. 









This link might show a bigger picture of the same one, just zoom in:
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=1022&pictureid=7836


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I love your pastels! How do you do that??
I know you're probably pretty busy with all the painting, but would you mind trying out Spiri?

Two pics, since one of them is blurry-ish and focuses more on his face.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

you're probably really busy but if you have time could you do caden in pastel? 
thank you! :-D


----------



## Staciekarp (Apr 18, 2010)

Here's weluvbettas' drawing! The picture was a little hard to make out but I hope you like it. 


Staring on Ariel1719's picture now. Bacardi's spotty fins are real pretty.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I love it!!!! thanks


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow that looks great! :O


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

The drawing of weluvbettas is amazing and incredible. WOW!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I would really appreciate it if you could do My new male CT?

Here he is


If you could do it with that oil pastels?


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

WOW! i have been looking for someone to do digital pictures of my fishies! your pictures are very wonderful! i was wondering if you could do a couple of my fishies...i have 6 fishies so if you wouldnt mind doing 3 for right now. I dont mean to ask for so many i would just like a matching set of pictures of all my fishies. If you are too busy to do them all just say so. thank you very much... the pictures are in my album..please do a digital picture of Jazz, Helios, and Cielo


----------



## Staciekarp (Apr 18, 2010)

Here's Bacardi~ I really like how this one turned out. 




Thank you for all the comments guys.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> I would really appreciate it if you could do My new male CT?
> 
> Here he is
> 
> ...


Dont do this one!!! i was wodering if you could do a different one!!!


Do this one: please?


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh my god he looks great!! Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

That digital of Barcardi ks incredible! Keep up the *great* work!


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

I wish I oculd post a pic!! My pics are all on my fone my camera on there is such bad quality!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Sorry for double posting but i thought i would make it easyer on you if i posted the pics. i requested so ya..here they are...first is Cielo, second is Helios, and third is Jazz


----------



## Staciekarp (Apr 18, 2010)

Sorry for abandoning my post! Got sort of busy with work etc.. I'm working on BlueHaven's betta right now!​


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

No worries! 
And yay, thank you!


----------



## shakiigrrl (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow amazing artist you are! These are great!


----------



## hermeh (Jul 27, 2011)

ooh do mine please


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

Staciekarp, you're pictures are great, and if you keep at it they will only get better. Very nice. Keep it up!


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

I would love my Ula done in digitally if you have time! Your art is GREATNESS~


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you do my little straw berry? if you have the time though








heres another 








thx if you can =]]


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

do any drawing type suprise mahh XP


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

This thread is 10 1/2 months old. Please don't post on old threads. Thanks!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

????


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good grief.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Maybe you should just start closing threads which haven't got replies in over 3 months DQ! XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We might have to do that.


----------

